# Ryzen 1700 build



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2017)

This is going to be a short log.  Just needed a place to post pics of the parts going into the build and the completed build.

The m/b is coming today so for now this is just pics of the new components that will be going into an existing HTPC case with power supply.

The completed build will be

Ryzen 1700 cpu with Spire stock cooling
Asus Prime B350M-A/CSM AM4 m-ATX mobo
Corsair Vengance 32gb (2 x 16) DDR4 3000 C15
Samsung 960 Evo 250gb NVMe
620 watt Antec 80+ PSU (existing rig)
SilverStone HTPC case (existing rig)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

Personally I would have picked up a better cooler though!
Oh, HTPC!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2017)

The case is very shallow so I'm not sure even this cooler is going to fit.  That's not really an issue since I normally run my machines w/o sides and tops.  But it would be nice to have the option to close the case if I need to.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

twilyth said:


> The case is very shallow so I'm not sure even this cooler is going to fit.



Yeah I had to edit... Missed the "HTPC" at first..

Have fun building it!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2017)

Subbed- can't wait to see what kind of ppd this chip can do


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm curious about the temps after what @mstenholm said about his 1700X.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I'm curious about the temps after what @mstenholm said about his 1700X.


Ohh no not mine. I know how to slap a big ass cooler on a CPU.
It was from a post in WCG https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39809_offset,10


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> Subbed- can't wait to see what kind of ppd this chip can do



Ditto to that


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2017)

Should be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 9, 2017)

What case are you using for that build?

Still waiting for a decent mini-ITX board before I may be tempted to jump on the Ryzen train myself. I am planning to buy so much non-pc related stuff this year though (home automation, new car, OLED TV, floor standing speakers, etc.), that I'll probably await Ryzen's 2nd iteration.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 9, 2017)

Awesome!! Thank you!! This is really what I have wanted to see. I hope the stock cooling works for you. (Thought it had heat pipes?) 
32gigs of ram!! Definitely want to see how that works out.



Dethroy said:


> What case are you using for that build?
> 
> Still waiting for a decent mini-ITX board before I may be tempted to jump on the Ryzen train myself. I am planning to buy so much non-pc related stuff this year though (home automation, new car, OLED TV, floor standing speakers, etc.), that I'll probably await Ryzen's 2nd iteration.




Can I borrow a couple of your paychecks!!!?

Lol..J/k. Remember OLED doesn't do good in bright sun lit rooms.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 9, 2017)

Really curious to how this works out for crunching. 

Also, how that cooler does. It looks like it wont be able to handle it.


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> Subbed- can't wait to see what kind of ppd this chip can do


+1.

thinking of ordering it myself but x370 motherboards are still not available at my location.
maybe in a month or so.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

The Ryzen 7 1700 is a 65 watt CPU.  Shouldn't need much of a cooler.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The Ryzen 7 1700 is a 65 watt CPU.  Shouldn't need much of a cooler.



yeah mine ran super cold... they top out at 3.9 - 4.0 like the others too...


----------



## OneCool (Mar 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The Ryzen 7 1700 is a 65 watt CPU.  Shouldn't need much of a cooler.



But in a HTPC case application?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

OneCool said:


> But in a HTPC case application?


If the case has poor ventilation, it doesn't matter what


mstenholm said:


> big ass cooler


is used, it will get hot. (  thanks @mstenholm )  Ensuring adequate ventilation should be like the second thing a builder considers, maybe even first.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 9, 2017)

It's a HTPC application?

It's like the worst of the worst.

Cooling,sound,looks, function....

I guess I could be on my own about this.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

Why so much CPU for a HTPC?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Why so much CPU for a HTPC?



My guess is it'll be a WCG cruncher as well, and I'm eager to see how it does.


Congrats on the new parts and the new platform!  Looking forward to the build @twilyth


----------



## OneCool (Mar 9, 2017)

Why not? 65 watt tdp.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2017)

the 1700 is the real gem of the release... I have an 1800x but if my 1700 could hit 4.0 on decent volts I would have kept it


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh, definitely subbed. Really curious to see temps under load in a build like this!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 10, 2017)

my guess:  it will just crack 70 at full OC.

Not sure its going to be able to sustain the ram though.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 10, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> my guess:  it will just crack 70 at full OC.
> 
> Not sure its going to be able to sustain the ram though.



If it's pushed a 100% it will be way higher than 70c.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2017)

Sub'd for crunching curiousity....


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, I'm having some issues with this build.  This is the first time I've played with using an NVMe.  I thought it would be treated like a hard disk but it seems that it's not.  You need to load drivers in the OS bootup disk and those drivers only come as a compressed EXE file if you try to point to it after you boot, Windows doesn't recognize it.

Besides that, it seems that with this board, you also need to load drivers to access any of the USB ports, including mouse and keyboard.  I had to fish out my PS/2 kb and mouse to get anywhere.  But the USB peripherals work fine at boot up.  I can get into the bios no problem.  So the issue seems to be with windows 7 and this board.

Anyway, the plan now is to attach an SSD to the system, install the OS on the SSD and then use the NVMe for something else.  Which is really bumming me out but I don't see any alternative.



Dethroy said:


> What case are you using for that build?


It's a Silverstone case but I don't know the model.  It's old.  I've had for at least 4-5 years.  You should be able to get a general idea of the size and shape from the new photos I'll post shortly.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Anyway, the plan now is to attach an SSD to the system, install the OS on the SSD and then use the NVMe for something else. Which is really bumming me out but I don't see any alternative.


Is there a way to clone the SSD with the working install over to the NVMe and then run off of the NVMe?

Note that I'm 100% noob on any of this stuff- I just stuff any old HDD I have laying around into my builds, load Ubuntu on it from a thumb drive, and let it crunch


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

The problem is that I can't even see the NVMe w/o drivers and I need an OS to install the drivers.  Catch 22.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

New pix added to OP


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2017)

Asus's lack of documentation is startling.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 10, 2017)

Is it alive?


----------



## ASOT (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice pc build


----------



## OneCool (Mar 10, 2017)

twilyth said:


> The problem is that I can't even see the NVMe w/o drivers and I need an OS to install the drivers.  Catch 22.



If you're installing a fresh copy of Windows 10.Get to the screen where all of your drives show,there should be a option to install a driver to show new drives or a raid setup. If you can get the driver off the CD on to a thumb drive it's easier.

Also ..Is the NVMe drive showing up in your BIOS. I see you're using win7 but the out come should be the same though


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Is it alive?


It was but now it's hanging on the bios screen.  Think I'm going to have to RMA it.



OneCool said:


> If you're installing a fresh copy of Windows 10.Get to the screen where all of your drives show,there should be a option to install a driver to show new drives or a raid setup. If you can get the driver off the CD on to a thumb drive it's easier.





OneCool said:


> Also ..Is the NVMe drive showing up in your BIOS. I see you're using win7 but the out come should be the same though


I'll try this but the problem is that I don't have license for w10 except via upgrading from win7.  Hopefully there's just something wrong with this board and a replacement will work properly.  If I RMA I'm going to see if I can get another brand.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 10, 2017)

Ryzen doesn't like dual sided ram. If that 32 GB set is dual sided that's most likely the problem.

Yeah it's 2 16gb sticks so yeah it's dual sided. You are going to need a set of single sided ram.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2017)

twilyth said:


> It was but now it's hanging on the bios screen.  Think I'm going to have to RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try this but the problem is that I don't have license for w10 except via upgrading from win7.  Hopefully there's just something wrong with this board and a replacement will work properly.  If I RMA I'm going to see if I can get another brand.


Windows 10 will accept windows 7 key


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

OneCool said:


> Ryzen doesn't like dual sided ram. If that 32 GB set is dual sided that's most likely the problem.
> 
> Yeah it's 2 16gb sticks so yeah it's dual sided. You are going to need a set of single sided ram.


how do I identify single-sided.  If I get 4 gig sticks will they be singles?  But then the problem is that ryzen also doesn't like 4 ram modules.  So I would have to get 2 8gb sticks.  Will those be singles?



NdMk2o1o said:


> Windows 10 will accept windows 7 key


Thanks - I didn't know that.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 10, 2017)

Just Google " ram compatible with Ryzen" it will show up from newegg and Amazon. Look in the specs to make sure it's been tested with Ryzen chipsets.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks.  It looks like most of the vengeance lpx kits are compatible - http://www.corsair.com/ryzen  but I can't tell lfrom that which are 1 or 2 sided.


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2017)

I hope you're up and running soon twilyth!

My stuff showed up today, fingers crossed it works. I took a chance on the ram though.. It's the same Kingston HyperX that I've got in my 6700k rig, it's not been tested on ryzen so hopefully it plays nicely!


----------



## OneCool (Mar 11, 2017)

I really wish I could help you more but I don't have any of this hardware in front of me to recommend anything. It's just what I have read about it. I will say that it seems 16gb is all that's being used ATM.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2017)

I appreciate the help.  I'll try the new board with the Vengeance LPX sticks and see if I have the same issues.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 11, 2017)

all the boards are crap... im taking back an aorus with a dead slot today


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2017)

Slipstream the nvme driver and usb3 into your windows 7 installer. It is the same thing people have been doing with skylake and newer installs.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2017)

twilyth said:


> The problem is that I can't even see the NVMe w/o drivers and I need an OS to install the drivers.  Catch 22.


You might be able to extract the files on another computer, then load the drivers.  If that doesn't work, you could install on a SATA SSD and use Macrium Reflect to copy the OS to the NVMe drive.  Just make sure to load the drivers for the NVMe drive in the OS while you're on the SATA SSD.

BTW, from my experience (Asus boards at least) you want to make sure the mobo is using UEFI BIOS.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> all the boards are crap... im taking back an aorus with a dead slot today


tru dat.  I had to rma the asus board.  I have a gigabyte board coming that should be here Tuesday or maybe Wednesday.



cdawall said:


> Slipstream the nvme driver and usb3 into your windows 7 installer. It is the same thing people have been doing with skylake and newer installs.


If I could extract normal drivers from the install exe I'd try that but when you extract the files from the archive, they're just data blobs.  No .ini or .sys or other normal looking files.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2017)

You have to start the installer and wait for them to be extracted. Other option is to pull drivers from a generic installer like SDI. They are just in .gz containers if I remember correctly.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2017)

what's sdi and how would I find the correct drivers?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2017)

It is one of those driver programs. You can also just grab the missing drivers off of the web based off of HWID. I have had to do that for some of the skylake boards.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2017)

I wonder if I can get the hardware id from the windows install screen.  If I go out to a dos prompt is there a command that will bring up the device manager?

edit:  yes, devmgmt.msc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

cdawall said:


> You have to start the installer and wait for them to be extracted. Other option is to pull drivers from a generic installer like SDI. They are just in .gz containers if I remember correctly.


Sometimes 7zip can be used to extract the contents of .exe without installing them


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2017)

Sometimes the files in an executable install are named .sy_ or .in_, etc.  I think the dos command "extract" will turn them into the .sys, .ini. etc files,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Sometimes the files in an executable install are named .sy_ or .in_, etc.  I think the dos command "extract" will turn them into the .sys, .ini. etc files,



Yup if you change the name directly from .ex_ to .exe it won't work


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2017)

FYI

Tweaktown seemed to have success with a Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz 2x8GB ram kit for a gaming/workstation build

The specs are in the pic on this page:
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8092/new-gaming-workstation-pc-ryzen-1800x-gtx-1080-ti/index3.html


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2017)

Any of the samsung -b stuff works well.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got the new mobo.  Rig is crunching on WCG and seems to be running fine.  However none of the standard utilities for monitoring temps work with Ryzen so I have no idea what my temps are.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 27, 2017)

twilyth said:


> However none of the standard utilities for monitoring temps work with Ryzen



Not even:


Core temp
HWiNFO64
aida64
?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Not even:
> 
> 
> Core temp
> ...


Isn't the readings wrong anyway?
Do you run stock clock and 24/7? I will be following your progress for a later build.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2017)

How are you finding the new Gigabyte board?  Was considering getting the one you have.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2017)

Much better than the Asus.  It seems to be working even after the burn-in period, so that's one plus.  And Win10 recognized the NVMe when I booted up from the install disk.  That was a big help since it let me do the install directly w/o having to first install win7 on another boot device.

But fyi, I'm only running 2 ddr4 modules at 16gig each and ryzen supposedly has issues with running 4 modules.  There will be a fix for that but not sure when.


----------

